# Army Photographers Video Diaries



## Reloader (Nov 23, 2007)

Found these 2 interesting video diaries on the Army News website. Follow the link, then you can click on each of the reports, by Cpl. Russ Nolan and Cpl. Adrian Harlen. Some superb images. There's also other good stuff there, too:

http://www.army.mod.uk/news/index.htm


----------

